# Taillights



## BlownSentra (Aug 21, 2006)

Will the taillights and projector head lights from the 05 sentra fit an 06 sentra?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes they should but i wasnt aware the 05 have projector headlights now.


----------



## BlownSentra (Aug 21, 2006)

yea i saw some projectors for the 05 on ebay


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can you link me to that cuz i searching ebay and i see nothing.


----------



## BlownSentra (Aug 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-05-06-NISSAN-SENTRA-SER-SE-R-EURO-BLACK-HEAD-LIGHTS_W0QQitemZ190041370542QQihZ009QQcategoryZ33710QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

those aren't projectors dude...just some oem like headlights with black housings 
there are no aftermarket projectors made for the b15, have to make them yourself


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea that not projectors bud. just black housed headlights


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

all i see is regular headlights with a black housing also.. majority rules....Sweet we win..jp


----------

